# BTBAM Paul Waggoner's new Ibanez 2013



## brutalwizard (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 27, 2013)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Imalwayscold (Aug 27, 2013)

Holy shit that's nice!


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 27, 2013)

That is pretty Sweet, is he back with Ibanez now?


----------



## JoeChugs (Aug 27, 2013)

yes! looks sick, glad to see him with ibanez again.


----------



## Curt (Aug 27, 2013)

An Ibanez I will sadly, never own. I am dangerously close to giving in and having a 7 string S style built by Ran because Ibanez will likely never do a Prestige Saber in white with a maple neck/board.


----------



## DeadWeight (Aug 27, 2013)

That is ....ing sick! Bareknuckle blackhawks too


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 27, 2013)

Just seen this, so ....ing sick. Love the combination of the S shape, the grungy looking finish (meant in the best possible way), and Blackhawks!


----------



## TIBrent (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow! This thing is dang nice!


----------



## reckoner (Aug 27, 2013)

Man, I'm DYING to find out what the deal is. Not often the heavy hitters switch back to a company the once used. 

Paul talked about how the PRS had better clean sounds etc...


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm a bigger fan of his PRS guitars... He's still on their artist list, by the way...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 27, 2013)

Ibanez guitars always lookj good with a very raw-looking finish. Can't wait to see this in October


----------



## yellowv (Aug 27, 2013)

Me rikey


----------



## coffinwisdom (Aug 27, 2013)

Must be nice to be able to walk away from a PRS endorsement


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 27, 2013)

B-but his PRSi were awesome.


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 27, 2013)

Damn, he left PRS?


----------



## Kapee (Aug 27, 2013)

wtf is BTBAM? Somekind of new emo djentcore band?


----------



## Negav (Aug 27, 2013)

No...no just no... Haha If he likes them then its cool, but I still prefer his PRSs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 27, 2013)

Kapee said:


> wtf is BTBAM? Somekind of new emo djentcore band?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2013)

Is this really new, or just never seen before? I ask because when they, BTBAM, left Ibanez there was talks about them still having LACS in queue that were taking forever for delivery. I believe Dusty even mentioned it as a reason for them switching brands to begin with. 

This is a neat looking guitar, but I'll forever associate Paul with his S1620TKS that he played into the ground.


----------



## Lifestalker (Aug 27, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is this really new, or just never seen before? I ask because when they, BTBAM, left Ibanez there was talks about them still having LACS in queue that were taking forever for delivery. I believe Dusty even mentioned it as a reason for them switching brands to begin with.
> 
> This is a neat looking guitar, but I'll forever associate Paul with his S1620TKS that he played into the ground.



I'll remember him with that one and the S520WNF from the Prayer For Cleansing and earlier BTBAM era.


----------



## JoeChugs (Aug 27, 2013)

remember also that Dusty has that Mayones laying around. Could be a total band switch.

also is that a maple top like an rga121, just stained?


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 27, 2013)

I prefer this:


----------



## darren (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow, that's really classy.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 27, 2013)

Simple and effective!!


----------



## jordanky (Aug 28, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is this really new, or just never seen before? I ask because when they, BTBAM, left Ibanez there was talks about them still having LACS in queue that were taking forever for delivery. I believe Dusty even mentioned it as a reason for them switching brands to begin with.
> 
> This is a neat looking guitar, but I'll forever associate Paul with his S1620TKS that he played into the ground.



He posted this picture on Instagram today.


----------



## reckoner (Aug 28, 2013)

whatupitsjoe said:


> remember also that Dusty has that Mayones laying around. Could be a total band switch.
> 
> also is that a maple top like an rga121, just stained?



Dustie sold his Mayones. I know the guy who bought it.


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 28, 2013)

reckoner said:


> Dustie sold his Mayones. I know the guy who bought it.



Everyone knows who bought the mayones hahaha.


----------



## Pat_tct (Aug 28, 2013)

whelp it's an ibanez s for Paul Waggoner.... doesn't need to mean that he is leaving prs.
Maybe he just wanted to have one and I'M sure ibanez builds him one in the LACS even if he is not endorsed by them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 28, 2013)

Pat_tct said:


> Maybe he just wanted to have one and I'M sure ibanez builds him one in the LACS even if he is not endorsed by them.



Pretty damn sure Ibanez save the LACS for endorsees only.


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 28, 2013)

Maybe he bought someone else's lacs just cause he missed having one? Or maybe he just put the bkps is an old lacs we never saw him have. Or maybe he changed back. Very confusing. My head hurts.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Aug 28, 2013)

Hmmm, reminds me of how Dave Navarro had that custom Ibby made for him not that long ago, even though he's a PRS signature artist...


----------



## JoeyBTL (Aug 28, 2013)

They obviously didn't make any official statements, but judging how they posted it from the band Facebook saying "he's back ya'll" I would think it's a big deal for them. I don't know why he would leave PRS, but I'm sure no one would've guessed that Guthrie would leave Suhr.


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeyBTL said:


> They obviously didn't make any official statements, but judging how they posted it from the band Facebook saying "he's back ya'll" I would think it's a big deal for them. I don't know why he would leave PRS, but I'm sure no one would've guessed that Guthrie would leave Suhr.




He's still on the PRS artist list.
As for Guthrie leaving Suhr, I think it was because of production speed and money.


----------



## Forkface (Aug 28, 2013)

BTBAM is what got me into PRS in the first place. But daamnn this looks nice.

I dunno why people are judging him for switching brands when there's nothing official yet. And in the end, does it matter what he plays? as longs as he keeps making great music he could be playing a First Act for all I care.


----------



## themike (Aug 28, 2013)

nostealbucket said:


> I'm a bigger fan of his PRS guitars... He's still on their artist list, by the way...



PRS doesn't make their artists sign exclusivity contracts so they are free to play whatever they want. Pauls stance is if someone else makes a guitar that someone would rather play, then he's not trying hard enough. While I dont agree with that statement I respect the shit out of it! haha

Im curious too because I vividly remember Dustie and Paul being very upset with how Ibanez handled them years ago and the turnaround times on guitars and repairs. Either way, as long as hes happy


----------



## DudeMang (Aug 28, 2013)

MoxaMortem said:


> I'll remember him with that one and the S520WNF from the Prayer For Cleansing and earlier BTBAM era.



PFC, From Here On, Undying. Those were the days!


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 28, 2013)

themike said:


> PRS doesn't make their artists sign exclusivity contracts so they are free to play whatever they want. Pauls stance is if someone else makes a guitar that someone would rather play, then he's not trying hard enough. While I dont agree with that statement I respect the shit out of it! haha
> 
> Im curious too because I vividly remember Dustie and Paul being very upset with how Ibanez handled them years ago and the turnaround times on guitars and repairs. Either way, as long as hes happy



That is pretty cool honestly. I would love to endorse say... both PRS and Jackson


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Aug 28, 2013)

So many people simply can't grasp the idea that a professional musician may want to play more than 1 brand, and someone as big as Paul (in the metal world atleast) may be approached or approach Ibanez for a LACS, and they'd be dumb not to do it...Meanwhile Bulb's chucking around like 8 brands and no one bats an eye


----------



## Black Mamba (Aug 28, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> That is pretty cool honestly. I would love to endorse say... both PRS and Jackson


 
You and me both.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 28, 2013)

want.. want.. want


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 28, 2013)

pretty damn sexy


----------



## xwmucradiox (Aug 28, 2013)

Could mean a signature is coming...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 28, 2013)

I dig it  

I don't really care about who an artist endorses, but I'd like to see an official statement or something just to calm down all the chatter about it haha


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 28, 2013)

Im i the only one that likes the lacs better then any of his prs guitars


----------



## Robby the Robot (Aug 28, 2013)

That guitar looks awesome no matter who he's endorsing.


----------



## Lifestalker (Aug 28, 2013)

DudeMang said:


> PFC, From Here On, Undying. Those were the days!



Damn right. My From Here On cd has to be so ....ing wore out by now...lol. I still listen to it 2-3 times a week.


----------



## lava (Aug 28, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> I prefer this:



Oh yeah?? Well I prefer THIS:


----------



## LLink2411 (Aug 28, 2013)

He's back with Ibanez now?


----------



## Discoqueen (Aug 28, 2013)

>


What is this thing??


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 28, 2013)

Discoqueen said:


> What is this thing??


Is...

Is... that...?






It can't be...





What if...







WHAT IF IT IS?



.... 



Could it be?









.


.


.


*A DEVRIES!?!?!?!?!??!*

In all seriousness, that Is one sexy ibby. i would lick its 1/4 jack


----------



## LLink2411 (Aug 28, 2013)

Discoqueen said:


> What is this thing??


Amfisound V


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 28, 2013)

meh, i really dont see whats so cool about it


----------



## philentology (Sep 29, 2013)

Just saw them last night in San Diego. Guitar looked rad. PW shreds. Any idea what the little toggle switch is for?


----------



## fortisursus (Sep 29, 2013)

Who at Ibanez ever decided giving all S series guitars that hideous switch escapes me...It kills me every time. I would still love an S prestige though


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 29, 2013)

^ The bodies are too thin for any other sort of switch, supposedly.


----------



## Max_Molina_Luthier (Sep 30, 2013)

I think Paul's back with Ibanez now as I saw BTBAM play Friday 9/27 and he used this for the parallax and an Ibanez S5470F equipped with black hawks as well for white walls at the end of the show.
killer show killer guitar


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 30, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^ The bodies are too thin for any other sort of switch, supposedly.


 
Supposedly yes. Though they did break the mould with this model:






Hell, it's got EMGs, which means they found room for the battery cavity.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Sep 30, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^ The bodies are too thin for any other sort of switch, supposedly.



My S7420 uses the same switch as a 7620. They actually route extra wood to make room for that cover...


----------



## jfrey (Sep 30, 2013)

would be perfect if it's direct mount and fixed bridge


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 30, 2013)

Not too impressed with this. I'd still rock it.


----------



## Matthew (Sep 30, 2013)

All my want.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 30, 2013)

That doesn't look like a bad guitar, though I'd like to know why he suddenly got that custom from Ibanez.


----------



## Jackley (Sep 30, 2013)

Not bad at all


----------



## lava (Oct 1, 2013)

Discoqueen said:


> What is this thing??



Amfisound Guitars:
Customshop


----------



## Defrost (Oct 1, 2013)

I like how it's understated, in a good way. But what's up with the non matching pick up rings?


----------



## gregmarx7 (Oct 5, 2013)

I am fairly sure that it's just one of the guitars he kept after leaving ibanez. I read somewhere he just cleaned her up and put the Black Hawks in there.
Maybe Ibanez even refinished it for him?


----------



## sage (Oct 8, 2013)

I hadn't seen this thread and was surprised to see Paul slinging this S at the show on Saturday night at the Commodore in Vancouver, BC. It's a beauty of a guitar. I remember something about Paul having a really large tattoo of his PRS on his arm. Google image is not helping me with finding it. I guess it's kinda the same as not tattooing your girl's name on you. 

As a dude with a Prestige S and a PRS Torero, I can sympathize. They're both outstanding guitars and I can't imagine having to choose one over the other at any point. Fortunately, the likelihood of me ending up with an exclusive endorsement deal with either is somewhere this side of slim and the other side of fat. 

Dustie was playing a different PRS than I remember him using the last 2 shows I saw, a really nice, understated model. But still a PRS. He looked miserable, though. Like totally un-stoked to be there. Apparently there were significant technical difficulties and that constipated look on his face may have been a look of concentration, trying to hear the band through a crap in-ear mix. Didn't affect my enjoyment of the show, though. One month to the day until my 40th birthday and I spent the entire set in the pit. Eat your vegetables, children, and you, too, will be awesome at 40... Just like me!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 8, 2013)

sage said:


> I hadn't seen this thread and was surprised to see Paul slinging this S at the show on Saturday night at the Commodore in Vancouver, BC. It's a beauty of a guitar. I remember something about Paul having a really large tattoo of his PRS on his arm. Google image is not helping me with finding it. I guess it's kinda the same as not tattooing your girl's name on you.
> 
> As a dude with a Prestige S and a PRS Torero, I can sympathize. They're both outstanding guitars and I can't imagine having to choose one over the other at any point. Fortunately, the likelihood of me ending up with an exclusive endorsement deal with either is somewhere this side of slim and the other side of fat.
> 
> Dustie was playing a different PRS than I remember him using the last 2 shows I saw, a really nice, understated model. But still a PRS. He looked miserable, though. Like totally un-stoked to be there. Apparently there were significant technical difficulties and that constipated look on his face may have been a look of concentration, trying to hear the band through a crap in-ear mix. Didn't affect my enjoyment of the show, though. One month to the day until my 40th birthday and I spent the entire set in the pit. Eat your vegetables, children, and you, too, will be awesome at 40... Just like me!



Dustie has had some pretty serious back problems. At one point he was sitting through shows. Might be something related to that.


----------



## Ikilledkenny (Oct 8, 2013)

sage said:


> I hadn't seen this thread and was surprised to see Paul slinging this S at the show on Saturday night at the Commodore in Vancouver, BC. It's a beauty of a guitar. I remember something about Paul having a really large tattoo of his PRS on his arm. Google image is not helping me with finding it. I guess it's kinda the same as not tattooing your girl's name on you.
> 
> As a dude with a Prestige S and a PRS Torero, I can sympathize. They're both outstanding guitars and I can't imagine having to choose one over the other at any point. Fortunately, the likelihood of me ending up with an exclusive endorsement deal with either is somewhere this side of slim and the other side of fat.
> 
> Dustie was playing a different PRS than I remember him using the last 2 shows I saw, a really nice, understated model. But still a PRS. He looked miserable, though. Like totally un-stoked to be there. Apparently there were significant technical difficulties and that constipated look on his face may have been a look of concentration, trying to hear the band through a crap in-ear mix. Didn't affect my enjoyment of the show, though. One month to the day until my 40th birthday and I spent the entire set in the pit. Eat your vegetables, children, and you, too, will be awesome at 40... Just like me!



Yeah, that was a killer show. Dustie was right in front me, but I can't recall seeing him in extreme discomfort, though he wasn't exactly rocking his heart out either. I do remember seeing the techs coming out several times to adjust Dan's pedalboard. I was standing right at the front being pushed into the barrier, though. It was like a freaking sardine can in there once BTBAM took the stage.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 8, 2013)

That.Is.So.Beautiful.

Well happy new guitar day to him!


----------



## Pinhead (Mar 11, 2014)

I had to.


----------



## got_tone (Mar 11, 2014)

Hahah, nice one!


----------



## CHaY22 (Mar 11, 2014)

If he does sign some kind of deal do you think the small print will involve him losing the tattoo to an ibanez sanding machine?


----------



## ikarus (Mar 11, 2014)

got_tone said:


> Hahah, nice one!



9 posts to go then you can post your Siggis in the classifieds.


----------



## Hind (Jan 25, 2015)

And there it is with a bang for NAMM 2015!!!


----------



## Riffer (Jan 25, 2015)

Paul has a PRS Custom 24 in vintage yellow tattooed on his arm. I'm pretty sure he still likes his PRS guitars.


----------



## dmlinger (Jan 25, 2015)

Good looking guitar, but way over priced for what it is IMO. Looks like an ash body, no neck or body binding, rosewood board, 

MRSP $3,599 is what at retail? $2,999? For those specs, I'd like to see it below $2,000.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2015)

Riffer said:


> Paul has a PRS Custom 24 in vintage yellow tattooed on his arm. I'm pretty sure he still likes his PRS guitars.



Sometimes you just go back to what you know and love, Paul was playing Ibanez Sabers way back in the Prayer For Cleansing days in the early-mid 90's. 

Comparatively, he only played PRS for about 6 years. 



dmlinger said:


> Good looking guitar, but way over priced for what it is IMO. Looks like an ash body, no neck or body binding, rosewood board,
> 
> MRSP $3,599 is what at retail? $2,999? For those specs, I'd like to see it below $2,000.



Given what others are hitting at, it'll probably be closer to $2600, a bunch of coin for sure but still cheaper than the JEM7V, EGEN, KIKO, etc. 

I'm betting they're going to do what they did with the M8M and DCM, make it a limited run and if it sells well they're install it as a permanent model, that's probably why it's not on the site or in the catalogs. Unfortunately, doing it this way also means it's a bit pricier up front.


----------



## redlol (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry but I just don't get it. Piece of driftwood with strings. I like natural finishes like anyone, but that thing is just fugly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2015)

redlol said:


> Sorry but I just don't get it. Piece of driftwood with strings. I like natural finishes like anyone, but that thing is just fugly.



Can't say I'm a fan either. 

I would have thought he would have gotten something in the vein of the S520 or S1625 that he used from Rain In Endless Fall through Alaska/Colors.


----------



## JoeChugs (Jan 26, 2015)

that side view makes the body look fatter than a regular S series. think he has them a little thicker? Also Paul used to always used whatever S series that had a thicker neck, so im sure we'll probably see a 19mm thickness 1st fret


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2015)

whatupitsjoe said:


> that side view makes the body look fatter than a regular S series. think he has them a little thicker? Also Paul used to always used whatever S series that had a thicker neck, so im sure we'll probably see a 19mm thickness 1st fret



Not really, his two main Sabers were an S520 and S1625, both have one of the thinnest necks Ibanez has ever made, the "Super Wizard". You can tell because it has the large bubinga stripe running down the back. 

He did use an S2170, but only for recording Colors.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 26, 2015)

It does seem steep for what it is


----------



## ohoolahan (Jan 27, 2015)

puh...at first i thought "cool looking guitar" ....but after that 2nd pic from Hind it looks very...hm...unspecial to me. nothing I would pay so much money for....


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 27, 2015)

Too expensive. (Ok, I admit I find new Ibanez are too expensive as a rule, most of the time, for what you get)


----------



## ExtremophileElite (Jan 27, 2015)

Weird to see the blackhawks in it. He has his own Mojo Tone pickups, the PW Hornet.

Even the guitar in the NAMM picture has them in it.


----------



## GRIZ (Feb 20, 2015)

specs include maple and bubinga neck, ash body, his signature mojotone hornet pups (which i have in one of my guitars and they are spectacular), rosewood fretboard, coil tapping.

i think it look spectacular

discuss.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Mar 15, 2015)

does anybody have any idea when these are going to start showing up for sale? yanda music had it up for awhile but i emailed them and asked if they were actually in hand/when they would be and they said they hadn't heard anything on it from their ibanez rep, so it is still up in the air. i guess at least by the end of the year! 

i'm hoping to grab one, i sort of wish they had released a copy of the lacs RG he had that looked just like this but i guess that the S really is paul's iconic ibanez instrument. 

i tracked down one of the S models he played years ago in the alaska video, it rips.


----------

